
Why I'm addicted talking to my computer - endymi0n
https://medium.com/truth-labs/rethinking-voice-search-2496640fdec2#.k5dt61wnh
======
SixSigma
I tried voice control the last time around. I got Dragon Dictate well trained
and the error rate was very low.

But talking to the computer is tiring, far more so than typing.

I wonder if it is a division in people - I'm a text thinker, a CLI user & a
quiet person.

I like google voice search, that is sometimes handier than typing on the
Android. I'm not being "ew, new" but I just can't imagine a fully voice
controlled computer for all day work being better for producing text.

